# How Not to conduct?



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I would say, don't conduct like Bernstein There were times he looked like he was trying to fly or dance or who knows what? He certainly wasn't interested in a beat pattern.


----------

